# Video on Gumby Hash?



## Richy-B (Jun 29, 2008)

Does anybody know where I can see that* Video* on Gumby Hash or Bubble Gum Hash went? It used to be in this section of the forum. I kind of liked that method better. Seemed easier.


----------



## Bleek187 (Jun 30, 2008)

not sure what your talking about really but try youtube.. they got all kindsa ****


----------



## Hick (Jun 30, 2008)

This ONE?? ...  
Heres another pretty easy DIY... Ghetto Hash


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 30, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> This ONE?? ...
> Heres another pretty easy DIY... Ghetto Hash


 That's the one! Thanks alot Hick! Think I'll be doing this today or tommorrow.


----------



## Richy-B (Jul 15, 2008)

Took me longer than I said it was going to, but I did it!  I am angry at myself for not doin' this sooner.  I like this Gumby way, instead of using screens and crap, you use gravity. Man this is some good shi*!:shocked: I've only smoked hash one other time and it was a long time ago. It got me high like, back in the day, high! 
Don't throw out your trimmings what ever you do people! Turn it into Gumby Hash. Click here for the Gumby Method. It won't let you down


----------



## EpicEndo (Jul 17, 2008)

thats a sweet method dude.   good advice to not throw away trimmings. i've heard most people do, i was thinking about making butter or oil.. but you may have changed my mind


----------



## Richy-B (Jul 18, 2008)

EpicEndo said:
			
		

> thats a sweet method dude.  good advice to not throw away trimmings. i've heard most people do, i was thinking about making butter or oil.. but you may have changed my mind


No baking.  Gumby Hash uses gravity to get thricomes. Try clicking on the link I put in about it, to see how it was done/made ?


----------



## Richy-B (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's pics of my favorite Glass Pipe! See how it starts out clear then as the smoke swirls through the rounded indentions and looks beautiful! This is what I smoke my hash mainly out of.


----------



## stoner (Jul 22, 2008)

That sounds liek one trippy device, how much did it cost?


----------



## Richy-B (Jul 23, 2008)

Just a glass pipe that changes color. Only like 20 bucks or so at local tobacco stores. Is it hard where your from to find pipes like this?


----------



## stoner (Jul 23, 2008)

Not to hard to find i just havent seen one quite liek that, i deffinetly gotta pik up one of those lol


----------



## Richy-B (Jul 23, 2008)

It's my favorite, best looking one I've got!


----------



## rb2006 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey thanks alot man very helpfull.


----------

